# Booking Hyatt with points



## kh3020 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm looking for some advice!

Next year is the first year that I can't use my 2/2 week at the Hyatt Sunset Harbor. It's only worth 1300 points, so I understand my options are limited.

Does anyone have any advice when performing a search on the Hyatt Residence Club site? I've been looking for the past week (every day, sometimes multiple times a day) for another week at Subset Harbor but haven't had any luck so far. I noticed (and I could be wrong if this is how it works) that the availabile units seem to be greater in the morning than in the evening. Does this mean that the available units get refreshed once a day in the morning? If so, what is the best time to look so I can jump on it right away? (Unfortunately the weeks I've seen so far are 1400+ points... and even they disappear by the evening that same day)

Also, I know that there's a wait list that I can spend $40 to get on for the system (or reps... I don't know how manual it is on the back end) to find something for me based on my points and preferences. Does this wait list have some kind of priority or special access over me manually searching the system? I'm trying to figure out if it's worth spending the money to sign up.

Any other advice would be most helpful. At this point I'm still just looking to stay at Sunset Harbor. Thanks.


----------



## bdh (Nov 19, 2016)

Combine KW and HSH's location in Old Town, it becomes one of HRC's most popular properties and difficult to exchange into, so available units go quickly.  Add in the restriction of 1300 pts, your only weeks to exchange are 21-24, 36-41, 44-50.  The CUP window for weeks 21-24 will open up in approx a month and your odds of finding a May/June 2017 week will greatly improve.  Note that if Beach House or Windward Pointe would work for you, those 1300 pt weeks are available now.


----------



## sts1732 (Nov 19, 2016)

You may want to try for a split week. With 1300 points this could extend you by 3/4 days but it may be in a studio, possibly 1 bedroom if your lucky. As for the wait list, as I understand it, it goes by first in. If you use the time frame around your week, you narrow your chances considerably. I have had more luck in dealing with the 800 number and talking to someone live.


----------



## frankhi (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a 1300 pts week at the Beach House, but this year I got 1400 pts. Not sure why...


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 1, 2017)

We noticed that with Beach House as well from last years points. The extra points just showed up this morning so I expect its an error. The site was down for awhile last night. Our new Beach House points come at the end of Jan.


----------



## bdh (Jan 1, 2017)

Def a glitch in the system.  When checking availability online, a FL summer time week that's worth 1400 pts was actually showing as needing 2000 pts to book.


----------



## frankhi (Jan 4, 2017)

With the new chart my week 39 Beach House 1300 bronze week became at 1400 silver week


----------



## kh3020 (Jan 9, 2017)

frankhi said:


> With the new chart my week 39 Beach House 1300 bronze week became at 1400 silver week



Yeah... just got an e-mail. My HSH 1300 Bronze just became a 2000 Platinum. Happy New Year to me!


----------

